# Warm start problems.



## Blunted30v (Apr 28, 2008)

I have an 82 scirocco with a 1.6 8v.
and it starts when its cold.
but if you drive it around for a bit it will start idling at about 2500rpm.
so you turn it off and try to restart and it wont start when warm.
vhat is wrong???!?!?!?
i thought it might have been injector seals were shot.
but nope.


----------



## Blunted30v (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: Warm start problems. (Blunted30v)*

bump


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: Warm start problems. (Blunted30v)*

vacuum leaks?
what if you floor it and try to start it when warm
vapor lock? probably not


----------



## Fat Rabbit (Nov 18, 2001)

*Re: Warm start problems. (Blunted30v)*

It could be a few things. First check the Auxiliary Air Valve. It is usually found around the intake manifold where it can be exposed to engine heat -- they stop working on occasion and keep supplying additional air which is needed when the engine is cold but can cause starting issues when warm. (The fast idle may be a good clue.)
The AAV is disk shaped with a cone sticking out of one side of the disk. The cone has an electrical connection (12V DC). There are hoses that connect to flanges on both sides of the disk. Check for 12V to the AAV with a multimeter and pinch off a hose to see if that helps during hot start. The AAV is around $60 new or $5-10 at a junkyard. 

After that I would check for a fuel system deficiency -- inadequate fuel pressure, leaky cold start valve (or one that won't shut off), bad control pressure regulator, bad injectors or air leaks around the injectors from bad "O" rings, or perhaps even a bad fuel pump check valve. FR


----------



## Blunted30v (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: Warm start problems. (ziddey)*

new vacuum lines.
no vapor lock


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

the rising idling thing.... what is the age and condition of your O2 sensor?


----------



## Blunted30v (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: Warm start problems. (Fat Rabbit)*

where the AAV is theres the 12v wires.
then there is two seprate ground wires right by them that are disconnected.
they also lead to the same cluster**** of wires.
what are they for?


----------



## Blunted30v (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Southcross)*

oh and the o2 censor is brand new along with the exhaust.


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

pair of "ground wires"? the O2 sensor test connection?


----------



## Blunted30v (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Southcross)*

no nothin to do with the o2 censors.


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Blunted30v)*

no two ground wires (brown) ground at the intake manifold somewhere. on some cars, to the cold start valve, above the unit itself obviously.


----------



## Blunted30v (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (ziddey)*

yeah white/brown and white/yellow.
im thinking i may have to replace the AAV


----------



## ny_fam (Apr 3, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Blunted30v)*

Try disconnecting the electrical plug from the cold start valve. and try that.
Did you just change your fuel filter?
If so you may now have grit in the fuel pump check valve, keeping it open so the system doesn't keep pressure.


----------



## Blunted30v (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (ny_fam)*

hmm no but i need to change my fuel filter asap..
god i love the vortex.


----------



## jaqes1 (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: Warm start problems. (Blunted30v)*

I'm having a problem starting my '81 after it warms up. It starts just fine if it has been sitting for an hour or more. If I drive it long enough for the engine to warm up and then shut it off and try to start it, it acts like the battery is weak and its hard to crank over. But if I let it sit for an hour and then try to start it, it'll start right away.
I'd appreciate any help. Custom cars


----------



## Blunted30v (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: Warm start problems. (Fat Rabbit)*

i grounded the two wires that came out the same sleeve for the AAV and it starts every time now.
but it still running ratty so i think i have to adjust the air:fuel ratio on the back of the manifold,
but i need a small stubby flat head or possibly on of this allen keys with a flathead on them.
yeah.


----------



## fowvaydriver (Jan 11, 2005)

*Re: Warm start problems. (Blunted30v)*

ten bucks you have a spent warm up regulator that is stuck in cold start mode
did you do cold and warm fuel pressure and differential pressure tests?
might be prudent before you go chasing your tail.
just my 2 cents,
jess


----------



## Blunted30v (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: Warm start problems. (fowvaydriver)*

thank you


----------



## Blunted30v (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: Warm start problems. (fowvaydriver)*

im pretty sure this is the problem


----------



## Blunted30v (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: Warm start problems. (Fat Rabbit)*

it also gets oil in the airbox like from a bypass or something.


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

valve cover vent is likely clogged and puking oil... assuming its the stock stamped metal one, pull it off and spray through the vent with brake clean. Might take a can or two to completely clean it. re-install it with a new valve cover gasket


----------



## Blunted30v (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Southcross)*

thank you very much


----------



## jersey_shore_Dave (Dec 15, 2009)

*Re: Warm start problems. (Blunted30v)*

Leaky 5th injector.
Commonly called the Cold Start Valve
It's located at the end of the Intake manifold.
If it leaks when the car is off it creates a 'fuel rich' scenario and makes it hard to start.
Could explain why the car races at idle.
(BTW, I had an '83 Scirocco. Black on Black Leather. Single wiper(like yours) GTI engine and close ratio 5-speed)


----------

